# CHICAGOLAND Shows and Events 2012



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *SHOWS/EVENTS*
> 
> VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
> 1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

lET ME KNOW IF I NEED TO ADD ANY EVENTS. BEEN A LITTLE BUSY BUT IM SURE THERE ARE SOME EVENTS ALREADY SET.


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*WorldOf Wheels
*Donald E. StephensConvention Center
9301 W Bryn Mawr Ave, Rosemont, IL 60018 
March 2, 3, & 4

*Viejitos**Chicago C.C. 1**st**.Annual Banquet
St. Valentines Day Massacre
*MarriottHotel
540 N. Michigan Ave.
Chicago, ILMarch 17, 2012
*

MadeU Look Classic Cruise Night**AtMarco’s Beef And Pizza*
6008 W FullertonAve Chicago, IL 60639
EVERY WEDNESDAY FROM5-10PM 
May 5, 2012 - October31, 2012

*Th**eBerwyn Route 66 Car show
*September 11, 2012 



*Lowrider Magazine Car Show**Cashman**Center
*850 N Las VegasBlvd
Las Vegas, NV 89101 
October 14, 2012​


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

WORLD OF WHEELS
*MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL

*BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW
*TUESDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2012
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Confirmed Streetlow Magazine will be covering the SolitoS Banquet*


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave::wave:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL

SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308*

INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH,2012 *_ *RAIN DATE*
_MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*TUESDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2012
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Gotti said:


> *Confirmed Streetlow Magazine will be covering the SolitoS Banquet*



Yes sir ....I'll see you all there !!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Put us down for June 3rd with a rain date of June 10th for our 3rd annual car show..

more info will be posted later..


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

lucky23 said:


> Put us down for June 3rd with a rain date of June 10th for our 3rd annual car show..
> 
> more info will be posted later..


GOT IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Ecalderon said:


> Yes sir ....I'll see you all there !!


:fool2:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gotti said:


>


SHAUUUU


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL

SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308*

INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH,2012 *_ *RAIN DATE*
_MORE INFO TO COME....

*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*TUESDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2012
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*Majestics Chicago & Azteca C.C.* 
*Hosting a picnic on Saturday, June 30th, 2012*
*Location: TBA * *,* *More info to come soon!! *


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

Silver said:


> *Majestics Chicago & Azteca C.C.*
> *Hosting a picnic on Saturday, June 30th, 2012*
> *Location: TBA * *,* *More info to come soon!! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Silver said:


> *Majestics Chicago & Azteca C.C.*
> *Hosting a picnic on Saturday, June 30th, 2012*
> *Location: TBA * *,* *More info to come soon!! *


:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

WHAT UP WALLY ...CAN U PLEASE ADD US ON THE LIST....HERMANOS CAR CLUB 1 CAR SHOW SATURDAY MAY 26TH...AS SOON AS I GET THE REST OF THE INFO I WILL LET U KNOW THANKS


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

Everyone mark your calendars for Aug 19th. The Outfit CC will be bringing the spot light back to Chicago Land.

More Info to come soon.


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Additional info for the Viejitos Chicago event:

We've pre-purchased $2000 worth of beer... so please help us finish it. 
There will be a "kids area" where you can check in your kids if you dont wish to purchase a ticket for them. Donations of $10 per kid will be collected. (Kids 2 years and up)
Rooms at the Marriott will be $150 per night. Please mention the event when booking to receive the special rate.
Call us if you have any questions. Gracias
We hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Pura Familia C.C. - Picnic*
*Saturday, June 23th, 2012*
*Location: TBA**,* *More info to come soon!! 

Together C.C. & Pura Familia C.C. - 11th anual Picnic
Will have date soon (usually in September)
Location: TBA, More info to come soon!! 


*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

pfcc64 said:


> *Pura Familia C.C. - Picnic*
> *Saturday, June 23th, 2012*
> *Location: TBA**,* *More info to come soon!!
> 
> ...


lookin forward to these


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387*

SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*THE OUTFIT C.C.
SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*TUESDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2012
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: can't wait for the events this years!


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

giggles 91 said:


> :thumbsup: can't wait for the events this years!


looks like 2012 is going to be a good year in Chi


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> looks like 2012 is going to be a good year in Chi


X2 
cant wait to get the season started :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Together cc and pura famila cc annual picnic on june 23 2012 at CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

MR LAC 95 said:


> Together cc and pura famila cc annual picnic on june 23 2012 at CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS


 I CHANGED THE LIST. JUST MAKING SURE THAT THIS IS TAKING PLACE OF THE PURA FAMILIA PICNIC FOR THAT SAME DATE.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Ecalderon said:


> Yes sir ....I'll see you all there !!


 :naughty: :fool2::bowrofl: :boink: :run: :yes:  :rofl: :sprint:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387*

SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> I CHANGED THE LIST. JUST MAKING SURE THAT THIS IS TAKING PLACE OF THE PURA FAMILIA PICNIC FOR THAT SAME DATE.


thats fine how you list it.......thanks wally


----------



## giggles 91 (Nov 30, 2011)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> looks like 2012 is going to be a good year in Chi


yea homie, i love coming to the events ya'll throw and now i can get my logos and rep the low life hard! last year i enjoyed nistalgila days the most! started at the muffler shop with VIEJITOS to chilling at k-mart for the hop-off! the good life!


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012
*


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

Please pencil in The Outfit CC for Sept 16th also. 
Chgo Hts Mexican Independence Celebration and Car Show (hosted by The Outfit CC)

*details to come soon


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

bibbs said:


> TTT


What's up bro how u been.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

bibbs said:


> TTT


:wave::nicoderm:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave: CHICAGO


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 432001
> 
> 
> :wave: CHICAGO :biggrin:


BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

The Outfit CC would like to apologize for any inconvenience, but due to unforeseen factors we have to *cancel our event planned for August 19th*. Hopefully this is early enough so that any CC's hoping to also use that date can still plan and make the most of it. Once again on behalf of THE OUTFIT CC, we apologize for the inconvenience.

See you all Sept 16th in Chgo. Hts. 
Details for that event should be developing soon.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 432001
> 
> 
> :wave: CHICAGO


:bowrofl: the outfitt cc


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ALRITE LETS GET THESE SHOW STARTED


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

DUBB-C said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
MORE INFO TO COME...............

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

INFO INFO!! "World of Wheels Car Show" 1 or 2 models needed to work with Courtney Uslander on March 3rd from 7:00-10:00pm. Please send your height, head shot, and body shot to "[email protected]". She will than gather up all the information and send it through. **THIS IS A PAID SHOOT** email her all your information along with any questions you may have. Good Luck!!  She is verrrryyy excited! This is only the first car show of the season  MANY MORE TO COME!!
experience is a must,ATLEAST 5'5/5'6... =)


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Please lock in August 12th 

SLOW AND LOW SHOW AUGUST 12,2012 MORE INFO TO COME .

Thank you



Chicago urban art society 
Mr Jorge Ortega and Ecalderon


----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ecalderon said:


> Please lock in August 12th
> 
> SLOW AND LOW SHOW AUGUST 12,2012 MORE INFO TO COME .
> 
> ...


will be there


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

*EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up my chitown homies


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

kiot


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SPOOK82 said:


> will be there


Hows everything bro? how are you recovering?


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

PESADOS C.C. & NICE DREAMS C.C. PICNIC

SUNDAY JULY ,15 2012 

BEMMIS WOODS. OGDEN & WOLF RD - WESTERN SPRINGS,IL

MORE INFO TBA :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
MORE INFO TO COME...............

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Qvo everyone
For March 17th, staying at the Marriott for the night is a good idea... we plan to drink up and get down like James Brown in downtown Chi-town!!
Link to reserve your rooms: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=5496136
Rooms are $150 a night through this link. 
CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE! 
Gracias


----------



## Lowrider chick (Feb 23, 2012)

HEY ALL,
I am new to lay it low, BUt I am in Soul Assassinz CC from Aurora, IL. Last year we had a little picnic/softball tournament with just the car clubs in Aurora. BUt we were thinking of doing it bigger and inviting more car clubs. I just wanted to know before my members and I start planning we wanted to know who and how many clubs would be interested in getting a team together to play. Thanks Let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Qvo everyone
> For March 17th, staying at the Marriott for the night is a good idea... we plan to drink up and get down like James Brown in downtown Chi-town!!
> Link to reserve your rooms: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=5496136
> Rooms are $150 a night through this link.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


>


THIS SHOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE, AS IT WILL RAISE MONEY FOR SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS. ALL TYPES OF CARS WELCOME! SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT:THERE WILL BE MUSIC, RAFFLES,TROPHIES COVERING MULTIPLE CLASSES INCLUDING BEST OF SHOW, SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MORE..... WE JUST GOT THE CAR HOP APPROVED AND THERE WILL BE A PAYOUT(AMOUNTS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON!) 
REGISTRATION STARTS AT 8AM TILL 10AM AND AWARD CEREMONY STARTS AT 2:30PM. 
LET'S SHOW THEM WHAT THE CHICAGO LAND LOWRIDERS HAVE TO OFFER!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
MARCH 2ND, 3RD, 4TH 2012*
*DONALD E. STEPHENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 W. BRYN MAWR AVE.
ROSEMONT, IL 60018*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

lucky23 said:


>


show classes 

Bombs no hydros
Bombs with hydros
60's Lowrider Street
70's Lowrider Street
80's Lowrider Street
90's Lowrider Street
Luxury Lowrider Street
60's Lowrider Custom
70's Lowrider Custom
80's Lowrider Custom
90's Lowrider Custom
Luxury Lowrider Custom
2000's & Up
Lowrider Trucks
Hot Rod/Muscle Car
Lowrider Bikes Street
Lowrider Bike Custom 
Lowrider No Hydros
Motorcycles
Dubs 20-24" Rims
Dunks 26 & Up Rims
SUV/Trucks 
Cadillac's 89 & Down
Cadillac's 90 & Up 
Special Interest 
Original 

**More show classes to be added**
Glass Trophies/Cash Payout for the Hoppers &
Bikini Contest


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Thirsty Thursday CHICAGO!!

TWO WEEKS TO OUR BANQUET!! :run: See you homies there...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider chick (Feb 23, 2012)

ocsupreme85 said:


>


:machinegun:


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS
> 
> MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
> WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
> ...


Could you please changed the date of The Outfit CC's car show from sept 16th to *sept 9th.
*The whole event has been pushed up and expanded. We apologize for any inconveniences.

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
MORE INFO TO COME...............


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday CHICAGO!!
> 
> TWO WEEKS TO OUR BANQUET!! :run: See you homies there...


 Cant wait.
The Outfit CC will see you there.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

THIS SHOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE, AS IT WILL RAISE MONEY FOR SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS. ALL TYPES OF CARS WELCOME! SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT:THERE WILL BE MUSIC, RAFFLES,TROPHIES COVERING MULTIPLE CLASSES INCLUDING BEST OF SHOW, SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MORE..... WE JUST GOT THE CAR HOP APPROVED AND THERE WILL BE A PAYOUT(AMOUNTS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON!) 
REGISTRATION STARTS AT 8AM TILL 10AM AND AWARD CEREMONY STARTS AT 2:30PM. 
LET'S SHOW THEM WHAT THE CHICAGO LAND LOWRIDERS HAVE TO OFFER!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday CHICAGO!!
> 
> TWO WEEKS TO OUR BANQUET!! :run: See you homies there...



SEE YOU THERE LOCO! :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday CHICAGO!!
> 
> TWO WEEKS TO OUR BANQUET!! :run: See you homies there...





MISTER STRANGER said:


> THIS SHOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE, AS IT WILL RAISE MONEY FOR SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS. ALL TYPES OF CARS WELCOME! SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT:THERE WILL BE MUSIC, RAFFLES,TROPHIES COVERING MULTIPLE CLASSES INCLUDING BEST OF SHOW, SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MORE..... WE JUST GOT THE CAR HOP APPROVED AND THERE WILL BE A PAYOUT(AMOUNTS TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON!)
> REGISTRATION STARTS AT 8AM TILL 10AM AND AWARD CEREMONY STARTS AT 2:30PM.
> LET'S SHOW THEM WHAT THE CHICAGO LAND LOWRIDERS HAVE TO OFFER!


CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE FIRST BANQUET AND FIRST CAR SHOW OF THE YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

zombie_squad said:


> Cant wait.
> The Outfit CC will see you there.





MISTER STRANGER said:


> SEE YOU THERE LOCO! :thumbsup:





midwestoneluv said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE FIRST BANQUET AND FIRST CAR SHOW OF THE YEAR!!! :thumbsup:



THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT EVERYONE! MUCH LOVE!

ONE WEEK AWAY!!


----------



## impalajay71 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey when and where's the car show...


----------



## impalajay71 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey when and where's the car show...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL
*6PM-1AM
TICKETS $70 EACH
DJ, LIVE BAND, RAFFLES, CD GIVE-AWAY
KIDS AREA $10 DONATION (KIDS 2YRS AND UP)
INFO AND CONTACT: DOGGY 773-216-1200 ; DON BENI 773-983-1387
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS c.c will be having a picnic Sunday June 10th
location is TBA more info to come threw out the week. ty


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

tTt


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

*THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
Chgo Rd & 10th st (BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL) in Chicago Heights, Il.
MORE INFO TO COME...............


Details are starting to come together. We are looking forward to hosting this years show and growing it from last year.
The location will be @ Chgo Rd & 10th st (BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL) in Chicago Heights, Il.

There will be a carnival, live entertainment, vendors, etc.*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

STREETSTYLE C.O.D. SHOW AROUND DA CORNER APR 22


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

pacolf said:


> STREETSTYLE C.O.D. SHOW AROUND DA CORNER APR 22


Hey what's the classes and payouts for the hop.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

alright homies here its is the outfit c.c. and viejitos c.c. are planning to get a party bus for the ride up to solitos c.c. banquet. there will be two pick ups one at damage hydraulics shop and the second will be at casa de doggy. and then to solitos. if we get enough people to fill a 56 passenger bus the price per person will be $30 round trip. the bus does have a bathroom and we can bring our own liquor. if we cant fill the 56 passenger bus then there is a smaller one a 35 passenger bus that one would be 22 a person ... please if you plan on going to the banquet. and want to hop in to the bus let me know asap. to get a head count. thanks


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW MILWAUKEE WI AUGUST 25TH 2012 
200 North Harbor Drive, Milwaukee, WI 53202 (summerfest grounds)
preregister threw pay pal on www.mexicanfiesta.org 
Any question or suggestions contact Mario Reyes at (414)687-0375


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey what's the classes and payouts for the hop.


I WILL BE POSTING THAT INFO TUES. HOMIE. :thumbsup: THANX FOR THE INTEREST.


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*I'm posting this for Dre, Juan brother from Originales Car Club, he is having a anniversary party for his motorcycle club (OGR) on April 7th at Cailym banquet hall 2225 W. North Ave Unit K in Melrose Park,IL 60161, door open at 7pm to 2am. If you wear your club colors (shirts) it will be $10 at the door, no color $12, it will be cash bar! Any questions call Dre 847-376-0029*


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey what's the classes and payouts for the hop.


WUZ UP PINKY? HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE, HOMEBOY, (CLASSES) - THIS COLLEGE SHOW THAT WE ARE HOSTING IS GONNA HAVE A SIMPLE HOP WHICH MEANS THE HIGHEST CAR WINS, IF IT DOESN'T GET STUCK, THERE WON'T BE DOUBLE,SINGLE, RADICAL CLASSES (SORRY), WE'VE BEEN WORKING OUR WAY THRU SOME RED TAPE ISSUES AND THIS IS WHAT WE (STREETSTYLE & THE COLLEGE OF DUPAGE) GOT PERMISSION TO DO. 1ST PLACE $250, 2ND $150, AND 3RD $100.
THANX.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

That's cool homie. Gotta do what you can do. I totally understand. We (Westside) try to rep the Midwest as much as we can ..if we can make it ,we will ,thanks for responding


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT, TAKE CARE.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308
*
HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

I found this homie don't know if u would like to add it on this Show List homie 

somos1reyes 11:03 AM Yesterday 

MEXICAN FIESTA HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP 
AUGUST 25th 2012
200 North Harbor Drive, Milwaukee, WI 53202
(on the summerfest grounds over looking Lake michigan)
DJ YOGI FROM DOUBLE GEE PRODUCTIONS SPINNIN LIVE
OVER 2O JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"

FOR MORÉ INFO OR TO PREREGISTER WITH PAYPAL OR CRÉDIT CARD PLEASE GO TO WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG

ANY QUESTION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL OR TEXT Mario (414)687-0375


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM*

SHOWS/EVENTS*
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308

*CINCO DE MAYO PARADE CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, MAY 6TH, 2012
IN FRONT OF ST. ANTHONY HOSPITAL
19TH AND CALIFORNIA
*9AM- GATHERING FOR PARADE (@ BENITO JUAREZ HIGH SCHOOL)
BEER TENT, FOOD VENDORS, CARNIVAL
DONT FORGET YOUR FLAGS
INFO AND CONTACT: ANDY 708-559-3712, RUBEN 708-420-2167

*HERMANOS C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, MAY 26TH, 2012
**PURDUE UNIVERSITY CALUMET
2200 169TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
*12PM-10PM
TROPHIES AT 6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
AURORA, IL
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

5 de Mayo Parade/Car Show
Hey guys, it's that time of the year again, 5 de Mayo Parade down Cermak Rd, just like last year.It will be on Sunday May 6th. The gathering for the line up will be @ 9AM at Benito Juarez High School.We are working with the Mexican Chamber of Commerce to have a Car Show right after the Parade in front of St Anthony Hospital located on 19th and California/Douglas Park.There will be a Beer Tent,Food Vendors,and Carnival.Three Trophies will be given-Mexican Chamber of Commerce's choice,People's choice,and Lowrider Community choice.More info to come.

P.S.Don't forget your flags.
Any questions call Andy @ 708-559-3712 or Ruben @ 708-420-2167.


----------



## Lowrider chick (Feb 23, 2012)

Soul Assassinz 2nd Annual Picnic/Softball Tournament

 Date: July 22nd, 2012
Location: Aurora, IL 
Park: TBA 
What up guys we are doing it bigger and better this year, Soul Assassinz will be hosting a picnic just like any other, but for the softball part we will have car clubs playing as teams If you do not have a big enough team we can combine you or you can add with someone else on your own! There will be trophies for the winners for the game, also we will have food, raffles and games for the kids. If you want to put together a team let me know. Call or Text Star (630)806-1515


----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

POSTING UP FOR MY HOMIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

​T T T


----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

will be their :h5:



Lowrider chick said:


> Soul Assassinz2nd Annual Picnic/Softball Tournament
> 
> Date: July 22nd, 2012
> Location: Aurora, IL
> ...


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

THEE ILLUSIONS said:


> 5 de Mayo Parade/Car Show
> Hey guys, it's that time of the year again, 5 de Mayo Parade down Cermak Rd, just like last year.It will be on Sunday May 6th. The gathering for the line up will be @ 9AM at Benito Juarez High School.We are working with the Mexican Chamber of Commerce to have a Car Show right after the Parade in front of St Anthony Hospital located on 19th and California/Douglas Park.There will be a Beer Tent,Food Vendors,and Carnival.Three Trophies will be given-Mexican Chamber of Commerce's choice,People's choice,and Lowrider Community choice.More info to come.
> 
> P.S.Don't forget your flags.
> Any questions call Andy @ 708-559-3712 or Ruben @ 708-420-2167.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangres car show
Saturday May 28 
Location: TBA


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

*​T T T *


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangres car show
> Saturday May 28
> Location: SATURDAY July 28 day of Carshow......


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

<img id="vbattach_466736" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=466736&stc=1" attachmentid="466736">


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

THEE ILLUSIONS said:


> 5 de Mayo Parade/Car Show
> Hey guys, it's that time of the year again, 5 de Mayo Parade down Cermak Rd, just like last year.It will be on Sunday May 6th. The gathering for the line up will be @ 9AM at Benito Juarez High School.We are working with the Mexican Chamber of Commerce to have a Car Show right after the Parade in front of St Anthony Hospital located on 19th and California/Douglas Park.There will be a Beer Tent,Food Vendors,and Carnival.Three Trophies will be given-Mexican Chamber of Commerce's choice,People's choice,and Lowrider Community choice.More info to come.
> 
> P.S.Don't forget your flags.
> Any questions call Andy @ 708-559-3712 or Ruben @ 708-420-2167.


TTT


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Will how do we pre register for your show or is that a mistake?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

rollnlo84olds said:


> Hey Will how do we pre register for your show or is that a mistake?


HERE IS THE PRE-REG FORM YOU CAN FILL OUT AND INCLUDE A MONEY ORDER OR YOU CAN CALL THE # PROVIDED ON THE BOTTOM OF THE FORM AND THE COLLEGE OF DUPAGE WILL HELP CO-ORDINATE YOUR PAYMENT OVER THE PHONE, OR THE REGISTRATION FORMS AND $ CAN BE TURNED IN AT THE COLLEGE OF DUPAGE TO STEPHEN THOMAS (HIS # AND E-MAIL ADDRESS ARE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FORM). THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*
*
STREETSTYLE C.C. / L.E.A.A HOSTING
COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, APRIL 22ND, 2012
**COLLEGE OF DUPAGE CAMPUS
425 FAWELL BLVD
GLEN ELLYN, IL 60137*
8AM-4PM
$20 REGISTRATION FEE
GENERAL ADMISSION FREE, HOP CONTEST

*SOLITOS
1OTH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2012
ATLANTIS BANQUET
1273 N. RAND ROAD
ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL 60004
*6PM-12AM
$65 PER TICKET
4HRS OPEN BAR, 2 LIVE BANDS, DJ ROSCOE, E CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY
INFO AND CONTACT: SERGIO 847-366-9683, ALBERTO 708-417-4308

*CINCO DE MAYO PARADE CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, MAY 6TH, 2012
IN FRONT OF ST. ANTHONY HOSPITAL
19TH AND CALIFORNIA
*9AM- GATHERING FOR PARADE (@ BENITO JUAREZ HIGH SCHOOL)
BEER TENT, FOOD VENDORS, CARNIVAL
DONT FORGET YOUR FLAGS
INFO AND CONTACT: ANDY 708-559-3712, RUBEN 708-420-2167
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
AURORA, IL
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

SPANISHFLY said:


> View attachment 467747


:thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

THEE ILLUSIONS said:


> 5 de Mayo Parade/Car Show
> Hey guys, it's that time of the year again, 5 de Mayo Parade down Cermak Rd, just like last year.It will be on Sunday May 6th. The gathering for the line up will be @ 9AM at Benito Juarez High School.We are working with the Mexican Chamber of Commerce to have a Car Show right after the Parade in front of St Anthony Hospital located on 19th and California/Douglas Park.There will be a Beer Tent,Food Vendors,and Carnival.Three Trophies will be given-Mexican Chamber of Commerce's choice,People's choice,and Lowrider Community choice.More info to come.
> 
> P.S.Don't forget your flags.
> Any questions call Andy @ 708-559-3712 or Ruben @ 708-420-2167.





​T T T


----------



## JMG0811 (Aug 25, 2011)

There will be a car show july 29 hosted by acompañamiento inc. a promtional group in Countryside,IL more details tba


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

DUBB-C said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

*T
T
T*


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

are there any other shows to add to the list cuz we are having a meeting this weekend and this is our deadline for shows that are required to go to,thanks.


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry its late car show July 28th in blue island.same as last year free lunch n give aways.all going 4 the kids in the area. At bethal church in blue island.will have fliers soon


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*CINCO DE MAYO PARADE CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, MAY 6TH, 2012
IN FRONT OF ST. ANTHONY HOSPITAL
19TH AND CALIFORNIA
*9AM- GATHERING FOR PARADE (@ BENITO JUAREZ HIGH SCHOOL)
BEER TENT, FOOD VENDORS, CARNIVAL
DONT FORGET YOUR FLAGS
INFO AND CONTACT: ANDY 708-559-3712, RUBEN 708-420-2167

*IF IT ROLLS IT SHOWS
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, MAY 12TH, 2012
6540 W. OGDEN AVE.
BERWYN, IL 60402
*7:30AM-10AM REGISTRATION AND CHECK IN
9AM-4PM SHOW
PRE-REGISTATRATION: $15 BEFORE MAY 7TH
REGISTRATION: $20 DAY OF SHOW
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO STICKNEY YOUTH FOOTBALL ASSOCIATION
INFO AND CONTACT: BETO 708-692-4120

*M.U.L. AND WASUP THEN
LINCOLN COLLEGE CAR AND MOTORCYCLE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2012
**LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60160*
INFO: 708-344-4700
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
AURORA, IL
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012**
BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

Lowrider chick said:


> Soul Assassinz2nd Annual Picnic/Softball Tournament
> ........the big bad Soul.Assasins
> all day...:thumbsup:
> Date: July 22nd, 2012
> ...


the big bad S.A allday


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*CINCO DE MAYO PARADE CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, MAY 6TH, 2012
IN FRONT OF ST. ANTHONY HOSPITAL
19TH AND CALIFORNIA
*9AM- GATHERING FOR PARADE (@ BENITO JUAREZ HIGH SCHOOL)
BEER TENT, FOOD VENDORS, CARNIVAL
DONT FORGET YOUR FLAGS
INFO AND CONTACT: ANDY 708-559-3712, RUBEN 708-420-2167

*IF IT ROLLS IT SHOWS
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, MAY 12TH, 2012
6540 W. OGDEN AVE.
BERWYN, IL 60402
*7:30AM-10AM REGISTRATION AND CHECK IN
9AM-4PM SHOW
PRE-REGISTATRATION: $15 BEFORE MAY 7TH
REGISTRATION: $20 DAY OF SHOW
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO STICKNEY YOUTH FOOTBALL ASSOCIATION
INFO AND CONTACT: BETO 708-692-4120

*M.U.L. AND WASUP THEN
LINCOLN COLLEGE CAR AND MOTORCYCLE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2012
**LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60160*
INFO: 708-344-4700
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
MORE INFO TO COME.................
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
AURORA, IL
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012**
BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

* STICKNEY YOUTH FOOTBALL 
* *ASSOCIATION INVITES YOU TO BRING YOUR 
*​ *CLASSIC OR CUSTOM CAR TO:*​ *
IF IT ROLLS IT SHOWS
*​ *FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*​ Admission: Free to the general public​ 
*Date: Saturday, May 19, 2012 Location: 6540-6544 W. Ogden Ave.*
*Time: 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Berwyn, IL 60402*
*Entry fee: Pre-registration $15 (before May 7th) Registration time and Check-in: 7:30 am. to 10 a.m. *
* Day of Show $20 *
*For More Information Contact Coach Beto*
​ *at (708) 692-4120*​ 
*We are a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization*
*Money raised will go toward our Football*
*and Cheer League.*

All Vendors are Welcome!​ Please Call For Registration and Pricing​ 
DJ, Food, Vendors, Raffles and Much More!​ Car Trophies Will Be Awarded - Judges Will Be Our Youth Football Players, Cheerleaders and Coaches​ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pre-Registration Fee: $15 ____ Day of Car Show: $20 ______
Name: _____________________________________________ Email: ________________________________________
Mailing Address: ____________________________________________________________________________________
City: ___________________________ State: _________________________________ Zip: ________ Phone: __________
Year ___________ Make _____________ Model __________________ Club (if applicable) __________________________
To Register Additional Cars Please Attach Separate Sheet With List and Return With This Form​ A liability waiver is required and must be signed at check-in on the day of the show.​


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

DUBB-C said:


> * STICKNEY YOUTH FOOTBALL
> * *ASSOCIATION INVITES YOU TO BRING YOUR
> *​​
> *CLASSIC OR CUSTOM CAR TO:*​​
> ...





SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS
> 
> **MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
> **WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Save your date PSYCHOS AND PURA SANGRE car show
more info to come


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Save your date PSYCHOS AND PURA SANGRE car show
> more info to come


:biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Save your date PSYCHOS AND PURA SANGRE car show
> more info to come


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Has Southside announced more info on their picnic?


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

lucky23 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*M.U.L. AND WASUP THEN
LINCOLN COLLEGE CAR AND MOTORCYCLE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2012
**LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60160*
INFO: 708-344-4700
*
INDEPENDENT C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 3RD, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638*
10AM-6PM
HOP CONTEST W/CASH PAYOUTS AND GLASS CUPS
BIKINI CONTEST W/CASH PRIZE, 50/50 RAFFLE
OVER 30 CLASSES, STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE
INFO : 708-728-6500
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME.................

*TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**LOCATION TBA
AURORA, IL
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012**
BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**Sundown Meadows Forest Preserve
off Lagrange Rd. and Stevenson Expressway
*10AM - Sundown


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Cant Wait!!!!


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

Silver said:


> *MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.*
> *PICNIC*
> *SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
> **Sundown Meadows Forest Preserve
> ...



ill be there!:h5:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Silver said:


> Cant Wait!!!!


GOODTIMES Indy will be there


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Sunday June 10th SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C will be hosting the first picnic of the year ! Come join us, bring your grills and rides! *Please no glass bottles!*
2561 S. La Grange Road*
La Grange Park , IL 60154 USA


----------



## Lowrider chick (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider chick (Feb 23, 2012)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Save your date PSYCHOS AND PURA SANGRE car show
> more info to come


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*S**OUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JUNE 10TH, 2012
**2561 S. LA GRANGE RD
LA GRANGE PARK, IL 60154
*BRING YOUR GRILLS, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
*OFF LAGRANGE RD AND STEVENSON EXPRESSWAY
10AM-SUNDOWN


*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012**
BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006


*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

All or Nothing Super Show 2012. 4th annual kustom car & bike show/food drive.
September 15-16, 2012. Sommer Park, Peoria, IL. 
6329 North Koerner Road 61528

$15 registration w/canned good(s) 31 classes, 13 best of's. 
Onsite camping, vendors, door prizes, media coverage, sound off, food/drinks!
http://www.facebook.com/animositycarclub


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Silver said:


>


*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C. PICNIC SATURDAY, JUNE 30TH, 2012 Sundown Meadows Forest Preserve off Lagrange Rd. and Stevenson Expressway 10AM - Sundown...*


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

GarciaJ100 said:


> *MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C. PICNIC SATURDAY, JUNE 30TH, 2012 Sundown Meadows Forest Preserve off Lagrange Rd. and Stevenson Expressway 10AM - Sundown...*




:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

*NON STOP MUSIC PROVIDED BY: DJ DELUXE :thumbsup:

*
June 30th Majestics and Azteca Hotel Info..
Courtyard by Marriot
370 N. IL Route 83
Elmhurst Il. 60126
630-941-9444

Double beds $82, Singles Kings $79
Must book under name Majestics, and by 6/18 to get this rate...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Put us down for August 19th more info to come soon


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

lucky23 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

*NON STOP MUSIC PROVIDED BY: DJ DELUXE :thumbsup:*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

[h=6]For all the homies coming to attend Majestics/Azteca Chicago picnic today is the last day to book your rooms for the cheaper rate. call before midnight[/h]June 30th Majestics and Azteca Hotel Info..
Courtyard by Marriot
370 N. IL Route 83
Elmhurst Il. 60126
630-941-9444

Double beds $82, Singles Kings $79
Must book under name Majestics, and by 6/18 to get this rate...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
RAIN DATE FRIDAY, JUNE 29TH 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
*OFF LAGRANGE RD AND STEVENSON EXPRESSWAY
10AM-SUNDOWN


*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012**
BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......



*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Come and enjoy Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangre *Inside and Outside *Car Show at Club Premier in East Dundee, Illinois on Saturday July 28, 2012. Show will be *covered by Streetlow Magazine and Roll'n Videos*. Over 30 catagories including Best of Show, Best Set- Up, Best Paint, Best Chrome, Best Mural, Best Interior, Best Engine, Best Audio and Best Club Participation. Live music, games, prizes, raffles, food and *Car Hopping Competition. *Please NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL. Vendor are more then welcome for more info call 224-522-0299


















Space is limited inside only show cars with displays please call for info.​


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## NO LOVE CITY (Feb 1, 2011)

The show on sat 23 in the woods... Can I get more info? Hours ? Will there be food and beer for sale or byob ? 1st timer .....


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

NO LOVE CITY said:


> The show on sat 23 in the woods... Can I get more info? Hours ? Will there be food and beer for sale or byob ? 1st timer .....


Sup Homie. I am sure you can stop by the clubs hosting the picnic and pick up some food and you can bring your own beer but it should be cans, no glass bottles. People start showing up around 10ish and they usually go till late evening. Hope to see you up there.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*AMISTAD CC AND NICE DREAMS CC
O'RIELLY LOWRIDER CRUISE NIGHT
FRIDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2012
RAIN DATE FRIDAY, JUNE 29TH 2012
**2625 SOUTH CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL 60804
*7PM- ?? CRUISE AFTER
DASH PLAQUES, FREE RAFFLES, GOODIE BAGS FOR FIRST 50
HOP CONTEST (SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP)
CONTACT AND INFO: PEDRO 708-769-4642 HOMER 630-890-8656

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*TOGETHER AND PURA FAMILIA C.C. PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2012
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
*
*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
*OFF LAGRANGE RD AND STEVENSON EXPRESSWAY
10AM-SUNDOWN


*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....
*
BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012**
BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......



*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

75_Monte said:


> Sup Homie. I am sure you can stop by the clubs hosting the picnic and pick up some food and you can bring your own beer but it should be cans, no glass bottles. People start showing up around 10ish and they usually go till late evening. Hope to see you up there.


Thanks homie for posting some of the info.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn wish i could make the show on the 30th ... 

bump it up for the RO event in Milwaukee in a couple weeks .. le's support the brothers..


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Peter Kepha (Jun 25, 2012)

*CLICK IMAGE BELOW FOR SLOW AND LOW'S TUMBLR PAGE AS WELL AS ANY AND ALL REGISTRATION INFO.
*​









*
CLICK THE IMAGE BELOW FOR OUR FIRST YEARS VIDEO

*​









*CLICK THE IMAGE BELOW FOR OUR FUNDRAISER VIDEO FOR THIS YEARS UPCOMING SLOW AND LOW SHOW.*​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*MAJESTICS C.C. AND AZTECA C.C.
PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JUNE 3OTH, 2012
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
*OFF LAGRANGE RD AND STEVENSON EXPRESSWAY
10AM-SUNDOWN

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

Passing the word.bethal church car show is on July 28th saturday.so for any riders that can come.god bless.


----------



## DINO 84 CADDY (May 29, 2011)

HOOTER CAR SHOW JULY 22 AT THE OHARE HOOTERS HIGGINS AND CUMBERLAND 9AM TO 4PM.


----------



## DINO 84 CADDY (May 29, 2011)

HOOTER CAR SHOW JULY 15 AT MELROSE PARK / NORTH AVE AND 25TH


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

youngvillan said:


> View attachment 506633


Hey what's up Pesados are you guys having the car show again the day after Mexican fiesta if So can you let me know because I am ordering the ticket for Phil Gordon from lowrider magazine we would like to stop by like last year if guys ain't do you know if anybody is that Sunday August 27 th thanks.


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

somos1reyes said:


> Hey what's up Pesados are you guys having the car show again the day after Mexican fiesta if So can you let me know because I am ordering the ticket for Phil Gordon from lowrider magazine we would like to stop by like last year if guys ain't do you know if anybody is that Sunday August 27 th thanks.


are you looking for an event for that date? cuz were looking to throw a picnic.let me know


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS
> 
> **MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
> **WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*STREETSTYLE CC
CENTRAL IL CHAPTER
1ST ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*DETWEILLER PARK LOWER PAVILLION
PEORIA, IL
*10AM-????
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-363-9601

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

come support RO Milwaukee tomorrow for teh fundraiser/show down on water st in milwaukee.. contact me or pez from RO for details (im just tryin to help out)

414-699-8832 --- text me anytime, or to let me know about shows down there etc... 

gotta support each other brothers!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*PESADOS C.C. AND NICE DREAMS C.C.
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, JULY 15TH, 2012
**BEMMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*STREETSTYLE CC
CENTRAL IL CHAPTER
1ST ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*DETWEILLER PARK LOWER PAVILLION
PEORIA, IL
*10AM-????
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-363-9601

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## El Boogie (May 10, 2012)

LIL LUIS said:


> the big bad S.A allday


I'll be there fo sho!!


----------



## El Boogie (May 10, 2012)

Lowrider chick said:


> View attachment 488621


Ill be in the house!! Who else is coming out to support!!


----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

El Boogie said:


> I'll be there fo sho!!


:thumbsup: see u their home boi


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

any questions about our show ^^^ hmu. we'll be at the slow and low chapter 2 show in chi on aug 12th- thnx for the midwest support!!!


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

USO Midwest Regional Picnic will be held at Greenfield Park in West Allis, WI Aug. 26 2012 from 12-5,the day after the Mexican Fiesta show. We are flying in Kita for the weekend. Pm me for more info!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SOUL ASSASSINZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC/SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT
**SUNDAY, JULY 22ND, 2012
**NEW HAVEN PARK
720 NEW HAVEN AVE*
*AURORA, IL 60506
*IF NOT ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TEAM, CLUBS CAN BE COMBINED
CONTACT AND INFO: STAR 630-806-1515
MORE INFO TO COME....

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC AND PURA SANGRE CC
HOW LOW CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 28TH, 2012
**CLUB PREMIERE
940 DUNDEE AVE.
EAST DUNDEE, IL
*10AM-12PM - REGISTRATION
REGISTRATION - BICYCLES: $15, VEHICLES AND MOTORCYCLES: $25, HOPPERS: $30
INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FREE TO THE PUBLIC
OVER 30 CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST SET-UP
CONTACT AND INFO: 224-522-0299

*BETHEL CHURCH
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*STREETSTYLE CC
CENTRAL IL CHAPTER
1ST ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, JULY 29TH, 2012*
*DETWEILLER PARK LOWER PAVILLION
PEORIA, IL
*10AM-????
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-363-9601

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
4TH ANNUAL SUPERSHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT, NON-JUDGED CARS $5
SPECTATORS FREE, VENDORS, LOWRIDER MAG COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody know any good body shops in the northwest suburbs?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

SUP CHI TOWN! SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CARSHOW AND HOP SEPTEMBER 23RD SAVE THE DATE!


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

Mideast said:


> SUP CHI TOWN! SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CARSHOW AND HOP SEPTEMBER 23RD SAVE THE DATE!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

EL BARRIO C.C. and Sick Dreams C.C. Picnic
S*eptember 30, 2012 *
Schiller Woods
Between River road and Cumberland Ave. on Irving Park Road. More information coming soon......


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Mideast said:


> SUP CHI TOWN! SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CARSHOW AND HOP SEPTEMBER 23RD SAVE THE DATE!





Freddie699 said:


> EL BARRIO C.C. and Sick Dreams C.C. Picnic
> S*eptember 30, 2012 *
> Schiller Woods
> Between River road and Cumberland Ave. on Irving Park Road. More information coming soon......





CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

update!
SHOW IS NOW ALSO COVERED BY STREETLOW MAGAZINE!!! AND ROLLN LOWRIDER VIDEOS!!!


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

Freddie699 said:


> EL BARRIO C.C. and Sick Dreams C.C. Picnic
> S*eptember 30, 2012 *
> Schiller Woods
> Between River road and Cumberland Ave. on Irving Park Road. More information coming soon......


NICE PIC FREDDIE.......LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Mideast said:


> update!
> SHOW IS NOW ALSO COVERED BY STREETLOW MAGAZINE!!! AND ROLLN LOWRIDER VIDEOS!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

Just testn the waters here...

For sale. 91 caddy broughm. Complete car needs bodywork and a lil work on interior... has 305 in it and air ride.. $2,600 without the wheels... or i might start to part it out if someone
needs the right peices... text me. 920-209-2105 i can text pics...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500
MORE INFO TO COME......

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
4TH ANNUAL SUPERSHOW
**SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT, NON-JUDGED CARS $5
SPECTATORS FREE, VENDORS, LOWRIDER MAG COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC
BRING IT TO THE MAX CHI-TOWN
CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 23RD, 2012
**THE MAX
4750 VERNON AVE
McCOOK, IL 60525
*REGISTRATION 9AM-12PM
REGISTRATION $20-BIKES, $30-CARS, $40 HOPPERS
FREE TO THE PUBLIC, VENDORS, COVERED BY ROLLIN
NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS
OVER $2000 IN CASH PRIZES FOR HOP CONTEST
CONTACT AND INFO: LARRY 708-543-6802

*EL BARRIO CC AND SICK DREAMS CC
PICNIC
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH, 2012
**SCHILLER WOODS
*MORE INFO TO COME..........


*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

More info and another flyer will be made shortly.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

18TH ST ANNUAL MEXICAN PARADE SAT SEPT 15, AT 10 AM ANYONE WANTING TO BE PART OF THIS PARADE CALL LARRY AT 312 343 4889 FOR MORE INFO


----------



## DINO 84 CADDY (May 29, 2011)

CAR SHOW AT SEARS NORTH & HARLEM SUNDAY 05 2012


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

DINO 84 CADDY said:


> CAR SHOW AT SEARS NORTH & HARLEM SUNDAY 05 2012


 august 5?


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> View attachment 517133


Anyone coming for both Mexican Fiesta and picnic USO will be staying at the Sheraton Hotel
375 S Moorland Rd
Brookfield, WI 53005
866-716-8122


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

also being coverd by Magic and Steetlow Magazine


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Our 2012 Picnic*


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

New Flyer


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

Sept 15th ILL STATE C.C 2nd annual car show... More details and flyer to follow


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SLOW AND LOW
CHAPTER 2 SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 12TH, 2012
**CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
600 W. CERMAK
CHICAGO, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME....

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 19TH, 2012
**BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION FEE: $25 CARS AND BIKES
ALL REGISTERED ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A TRIP TO VEGAS
NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL, RAFFLING 40" LCD TV, COVERED BY STREETSEEN
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-728-6500

*MEXICAN FIESTA
HOTWHEELZ CAR SHOW AND HOP
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2012
**200 NORTH HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202
*OVER 20 JUDGED CATAGORIES AND "CASH PAY OUTS FOR HOPPING CONTEST"
SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY PHIL GORDON OF "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"
INFO AND PREREGISTER @ WWW.MEXICANFIESTA.ORG
INFO AND CONTACT: MARIO 414-687-0375*

BERWYN ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2012

THE OUTFIT C.C.
CHICAGO HTS MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE
CELEBRATION AND CAR SHOW
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH, 2012
**BLOOM HIGH SCHOOL
CHICAGO RD AND 1OTH ST.
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL
*MORE INFO TO COME...............
*
ILL STATE CC
2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH, 2012
*MORE INFO TO COME........... *
*CONTACT AND INFO: LARRY 312-343-4889

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
4TH ANNUAL SUPERSHOW
SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT, NON-JUDGED CARS $5
SPECTATORS FREE, VENDORS, LOWRIDER MAG COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC
BRING IT TO THE MAX CHI-TOWN
CAR SHOW AND HOP
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 23RD, 2012
THE MAX
4750 VERNON AVE
McCOOK, IL 60525
*REGISTRATION 9AM-12PM
REGISTRATION $20-BIKES, $30-CARS, $40 HOPPERS
FREE TO THE PUBLIC, VENDORS, COVERED BY ROLLIN
NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS
OVER $2000 IN CASH PRIZES FOR HOP CONTEST
CONTACT AND INFO: LARRY 708-543-6802

*EL BARRIO CC AND SICK DREAMS CC
PICNIC
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH, 2012
SCHILLER WOODS
*10AM-TILL THEY KICK US OUT
50/50 RAFFLE, NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Psycho's Dreams Car Club Cruise Night

Wednesday, August 15, 2012
At 4 MAXWELLS
551 S. 8th St.
West Dundee, IL
6pm-10pm

-Live Music
-Trophies
- FREE fries and drink w/ the purchase of a sandwich


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

September 1st SolitoS Wi will be hosting a car show in delavan Wi


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

Envious Car Club and Major Cause ENT presents one of Wisconsin's Illest car shows held right here in the heart of the valley... Join us as we count down the 50 hottest cars of the show...

Details...

Classes? there are no classes.. cars, trucks,bikes all together, show what you bring. We will have a special guest judge that will choose the top 50...

Hydraulic Hop competition, swing what you bring....
Low limbo.. how low can you go??
Loud exhaust competition
Loudest train horn
Stereo competition.. Muntz Audio will have a meter on site

LIVE DJ!!!!!!!!
Special show hosts, Handz Onn and Undecent 

Trophys are at 5pm...


BUT it doesn't end there... please join us at the OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY 8pm at OBs Brau Haus downtown Appleton.. Live performances from Major Cause ENT.. Great drink specials.... 


check out our facebook event page.... http://www.facebook.com/events/473587505993081/


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

*T
T
T
 *


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

POSTING UP FOR MY HOMIES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

Hope too see everyone at mexican fiesta this weekend gonna be a good show! Gates open at 8 am the whole area has been remodeled so get there early to get the lake side spots!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Any shows Aug 25 or 26 around Chicago?


----------



## LIL LUIS (Jul 3, 2009)

midwestoneluv said:


> POSTING UP FOR MY HOMIES!! :thumbsup:


daym i wish i could take my truck and my dog to that show bt its my grandfathers 7 year of passing away have fun homies hope you guys throw another one next year....


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

EL RAIDER said:


> Any shows Aug 25 or 26 around Chicago?


yup mexican fiesta about an 1hr 1/2 north of chicago


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> Any shows Aug 25 or 26 around Chicago?


----------



## KEEKA (Nov 4, 2006)

*SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 LOW 4 LIFE 16TH ANNUAL FALL SLAM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
2280 WILLIAMSON RD SAG MI 48601 
TOP 50 CAR/TRUCKS TOP 10 BIKES 
SPECITALITY AWARDS 
$1000 CAR HOP CONTEST (BIGGEST PAY OUT IN THE MIDWEST)
12-5 PLUS COVERAGE FROM Streetseen Mag
STILL HAV VENDOR SPOTS 
PLEASE CALL (989)529-3998 FOR MORE INFO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT






*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> View attachment 530473
> [/QUOTE. Hey Kita pick me up I'm at the Drake downtown Chicago plz


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

18TH ST ANNUAL MEXICAN PARADE SAT SEPT 15, AT 10 AM ANYONE WANTING TO BE PART OF THIS PARADE CALL LARRY AT 312 343 4889 FOR MORE INFO


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

Everything is falling into to place for the show, cant wait! Hope to see you all there.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks everyone that came out to Mexican fiesta yesterday We appreciate the support despite rumors of many clubs boycotting the show due to SOMOSUNO not being involved with the show. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

The bar will have $25.00 wrist bands for all you drink from 10pm till 1am when you say your here for the car club party at the door. This will include imports and domestic beer as well as mix drinks.. Dont forget to wear your club shirts for this event.. More details to be posted


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

POSTING UP FOR MY HOMIES!! :thumbsup:









*TENTS AND COOLERS ALLOWED...NO GLASS BOTTLES PLEASE! *NOTE* THERE IS A LIQUOR STORE NEXT DOOR TO THE SHOW :thumbsup: *


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSIC CRUISE NIGHT
**WEDNESDAYS, MAY 5TH - OCTOBER 31ST 2012
**MARCO'S BEEF AND PIZZA
6008 W FULLERTON AVE.
CHICAGO, IL 60639
*5PM-10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*
*
ILL STATE CC
2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH, 2012
**FLANAGANS
3201 BUCKLEY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064
*9AM-REGISTRATION
10AM-6PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802 PAPAZ 224-656-1584

*ALL OR NOTHING
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
4TH ANNUAL SUPERSHOW
SATURDAY & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH & 16TH, 2012
SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM, SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION $15 WITH CAN GOODS, $20 WITHOUT, NON-JUDGED CARS $5
SPECTATORS FREE, VENDORS, LOWRIDER MAG COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006
*
SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC
BRING IT TO THE MAX CHI-TOWN
CAR SHOW AND HOP
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 23RD, 2012
THE MAX
4750 VERNON AVE
McCOOK, IL 60525
*REGISTRATION 9AM-12PM
REGISTRATION $20-BIKES, $30-CARS, $40 HOPPERS
FREE TO THE PUBLIC, VENDORS, COVERED BY ROLLIN
NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS
OVER $2000 IN CASH PRIZES FOR HOP CONTEST
CONTACT AND INFO: LARRY 708-543-6802

*EL BARRIO CC AND SICK DREAMS CC
PICNIC
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH, 2012
SCHILLER WOODS
*10AM-TILL THEY KICK US OUT
50/50 RAFFLE, NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS

*ST MARY FALL FEST
CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 13TH, 2012
**6435 S KILBOURN AVE
CHICAGO, IL 60629
*9AM-REGISTRATION
10AM-????
$20-REGISTRATION
FOOD, BEER GARDEN, DONKEY DUMP, GAMES MUSIC, SUPER BINGO
SPONSORED BY INDEPENDENT CC


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## wizzo (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully I can make it to some of these last shows for the year.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

the hop from our show sep 23rd 2012 bring it to the max


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Any banquets going on before the end of the year


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*TTT* :nicoderm:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN, HOPE TO SEE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY COME TOGETHER FOR A GREAT CAUSE. FOOD & CLOTHES WILL BE DONATED TO ST. VINCENT DE PAUL. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND BEVERAGES AVAILABLE.....PROCEEDS WILL GO TOWARDS ST. NICHOLAS TO BUILD A PLAYGROUND AREA FOR THE KIDS. HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE NOVEMBER 3RD. SATURDAY


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN, HOPE TO SEE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY COME TOGETHER FOR A GREAT CAUSE. FOOD & CLOTHES WILL BE DONATED TO ST. VINCENT DE PAUL. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND BEVERAGES AVAILABLE.....PROCEEDS WILL GO TOWARDS ST. NICHOLAS TO BUILD A PLAYGROUND AREA FOR THE KIDS. HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE NOVEMBER 3RD. SATURDAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS BENNY!! :h5: ...ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME?? LOL :roflmao: ...J/K!!


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

I know it's early but put us down for June 2nd for next year
. 4th annual Car Show more details to be posted soon


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

lucky23 said:


> I know it's early but put us down for June 2nd for next year
> . 4th annual Car Show more details to be posted soon


Will do as soon as i start next years calendar. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*7TH ANNUAL CHRISTMAS BANQUET AND TOY DRIVE
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 1ST, 2012
MOOSE LODGE
3625 HARLEM AVE
BERWYN, IL 60402*
6PM - 12AM
DONATIONS: ONE BOY TOY AND ONE GIRL TOY, KIDS ARE FREE
CONTACT AND INFO: RICK MONTES 312-217-2215


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Post a link for the 2013 page when its up pls Ty


----------



## wally g (Jan 10, 2013)

Dose anyone have information on lowrider events in Chicago for 2013?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

wally g said:


> Dose anyone have information on lowrider events in Chicago for 2013?


if you have facebook thats where mostly their being posted for now that ive seen


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

wORKING ON THE 2013 LINK NOW. I WILL POST THE LINK BELOW WHEN IM DONE.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

LINK TO 2013 CALENDAR
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/355878-chicagoland-shows-events-2013-a.html

LET ME KNOW IF I LEFT ANYONE OFF SO FAR. I KNOW THERE ARE ANNUAL EVENTS BUT I NEED DATES SO I CAN ADD THEM.


----------

